# Any way to play a (live stream) URL ?



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

I have an HLS live stream URL I'd like to watch on the TV. It does not have a google cast app associated with it.

I can play it by casting from a chrome browser, but I'd rather not have the media pass through my laptop. I'd prefer the type of cast or some other mechanism where the tivo gets the media directly from the web.

Is there anyway to do this?


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

After experimenting and googling, I was reminded that TiVo doesn't catch google casts. It does DIAL, which looks similar from the UI. DIAL supports specific applications (YouTube and Plex, I believe) launching those applications on Tivo.

Outside of TiVo, I did find something that would hand off a live stream to my TV which supports google cast. skorokithakis/catt is a python utility that will hand a live stream url (or serve a local file) to a google cast receiver.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Have you tried the Plex app? I think it supports HLS


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Have you tried the Plex app? I think it supports HLS


I didn't spot a way to just "give it a URL". There are ways to write your own Plex Channel plug-in for this.


----------

